# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  omessa dichiarazione redditi

## gattone0_0

Ragazzzi, ho combinato un casino con queste dichiarazioni dei redditi. Insomma quando avrei dovuta presentarla , non l'ho presentata e quando l'ho presentata, l'ho presentata inficiata. Avrei dovuta farla perchè ho sempre avuto quasi due CUD ogni anno. Ma adesso cosa mi conviene fare, aspettare che si prescriva, nella speranza che si prescriva prima dell'accertamento (nella speranza che ci passino sopra), oppure chiedere un appuntamento con l'agenzia delle entrare e cercare di arrivare ad un mezzo accordo? Esempio devo pagare 3000, ci accordiamo per 1500 e  chiudiamo la faccenda. Tutto questo è stato fatto in buona fede non sapendo che avrei dovuta farla la dichiarazione dei redditi. Ma non l'ho fatta anche quando avrei potuto ottenere dei rimborsi per spese tipo funebri e tasse universitarie. Ne terrano conto eventualmente i dipendenti dell'agenzia di tutto ciò?? Valentino Rossi aveva evaso un bel pò di soldini e alla fine ha pagato meno di quanto avrebbe dovuto pagare. Non fa al mio caso?

----------


## robil

> Ragazzzi, ho combinato un casino con queste dichiarazioni dei redditi. Insomma quando avrei dovuta presentarla , non l'ho presentata e quando l'ho presentata, l'ho presentata inficiata. Avrei dovuta farla perchè ho sempre avuto quasi due CUD ogni anno. Ma adesso cosa mi conviene fare, aspettare che si prescriva, nella speranza che si prescriva prima dell'accertamento (nella speranza che ci passino sopra), oppure chiedere un appuntamento con l'agenzia delle entrare e cercare di arrivare ad un mezzo accordo? Esempio devo pagare 3000, ci accordiamo per 1500 e  chiudiamo la faccenda. Tutto questo è stato fatto in buona fede non sapendo che avrei dovuta farla la dichiarazione dei redditi. Ma non l'ho fatta anche quando avrei potuto ottenere dei rimborsi per spese tipo funebri e tasse universitarie. Ne terrano conto eventualmente i dipendenti dell'agenzia di tutto ciò?? Valentino Rossi aveva evaso un bel pò di soldini e alla fine ha pagato meno di quanto avrebbe dovuto pagare. Non fa al mio caso?

  Per l'anno 2009 i termini sono definitivamente scaduti. La dichiarazione non è più presentabilbile o meglio anche se si presenta sarà considerata omessa salvo il riconoscimento dei debiti. Quindi è possibile presentare la dichiarazione andando incontro alla sanzione (minima) di 258 euro e versare l'eventuale dovuto con ravvedimento entro il 30 settembre p.v. . O ppure non presentare alcun chè e aspettare l'eventuale accertamento. Attualmente anche in caso di accertamento è possibile che venga proposta il pagamento delle imposte al 100% ovviamente e di 1/8 delle sanzioni .  
Il paragone con Valentino Rossi non è appropriato perchè in quel caso eravamo in presenza di situazioni "ambigue" con onere della prova. In questo caso i fatti sono certi e le conseguenze fiscali altrettanto quindi se ci sarà accertamento ci sarà di conseguenza l'applicazione delle sanzioni sulle imposte dovute al 100% (nessun concordato al 50% o simili intendo dire).

----------


## gattone0_0

Scusa  mi è stato detto che in caso di mancata presentazione della dichiarazione entro il termine prescritto avevo tempo fino alla dichiarazione successiva per sanare, non ricordo se con il ravvedimento o meno, oppure si riferiva al caso della presenza di errori od omissioni nella dichiarazione incidenti sulla determinazione e sul pagamento del tributo? 
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Scusa  mi è stato detto che in caso di mancata presentazione della dichiarazione entro il termine prescritto avevo tempo fino alla dichiarazione successiva per sanare, non ricordo se con il ravvedimento o meno, oppure si riferiva al caso della presenza di errori od omissioni nella dichiarazione incidenti sulla determinazione e sul pagamento del tributo? 
> Grazie

  Si riferiva al caso della correzione di un Unico presentato validamente nei termini.

----------


## gattone0_0

Ho capito, correzione che comunque doveva avvenire entro 90 giorni dalla precedente presentazione. Vero? Ma ho letto anche che nel caso in cui la dichiarazione è stata omessa si hanno 4 anni per presentarla comunque ma restano le sanzioni e cos'altro? Vero? Vedo che la questione dei termini è un pò ingarbugliata perchè ci sono tanti casi.
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ho capito, correzione che comunque doveva avvenire entro 90 giorni dalla precedente presentazione. Vero? Ma ho letto anche che nel caso in cui la dichiarazione è stata omessa si hanno 4 anni per presentarla comunque ma restano le sanzioni e cos'altro? Vero? Vedo che la questione dei termini è un pò ingarbugliata perchè ci sono tanti casi.
> Grazie

  La questione non è poi così ingarbugliata: 
- la correzione può avvenire entro il termine per la presentazione dell'Unico successivo;
- il termine dei 90 gg è riferito unicamente per il ravvedimento della dichiarazione omessa;
- nel caso in cui la dichiarazione è stata omessa NON si hanno 4 anni per presentarla comunque. 
ciao

----------


## gattone0_0

Ricapitolando, se la presentazione della dichiarazione dei redditi non avviene entro il termine utile, settembre penso, mi sanzionano. Se la dichiarazione dei redditi è presentata con un ritardo non superiore a 90 giorni dal termine per l'invio, quindi entro fine Dicembre dello stesso anno, l'invio è valido, sanzione rimane ma posso utilizzare il ravvedimento operoso per sanare e pagare meno. Se la presentazione della dichiarazione dei redditi avviene oltre 90 giorni, è considerata inderogabilmente omessa, non è ravvedibile e l'ufficio irrogherà la sanzione se accertano l'omissione. E' inutile presentarla spontaneamente.
Mentre diverso è il caso in cui la la dichiarazione dei redditi è presentata nei termini ma mi accorgo che ho sbagliato. Posso presentare una dichiarazione integrativa per correggere gli errori entro il termine per la presentazione dell'Unico successivo utilizzando il ravvedimento operoso per pagare meno. Comunque posso presentare la integrativa dopo il termine per la presentazione dell'Unico successivo ma non posso utilizzare il ravvedimento operoso e ho tempo fino al 4° anno successivo a quello di presentazione della dichiarazione originaria.
Forse ce l'ho fatta.

----------


## gattone0_0

Qualcuno che conferma??? Grazie

----------


## robil

> Qualcuno che conferma??? Grazie

  Quasi tutto corretto. Variano solo i tempi per l'integrativa a seconda che sia a favore e contro (entro la scadenza dell'unico relativo all'anno successivo o nei 4 anni). Corretto per quanto riguarda scadenza 30 settembre, 90 giorni (scadenza 29 dicembre per ravvedimento) , oltre 90 giorni (dichiarazione comunque da considerarsi omessa se si presenta tuttavia vale titolo per la riscossione del debito d'importa che ne scaturisce).

----------


## dubbioso84

E Scusate,se io ho omesso la dichiarazione x due anni,ma per l anno corrente volessi fare tutto in regola,potrei?dico questo perché sono andato per fare il 730 di questo anno e mi hanno chiesto i pagamenti del anno passato,e non avendo nemmeno dichiarato me ne sono andato perché non li avevo,con una scusa,cosa posso fare ?non posso mica aspettare l eventuale controllo della agenzia delle entrate che arriva. .se poi non arriva?non pago  e accumulo debiti?eh no vorrei evitare!

----------


## dubbioso84

Ed in conclusione inoltre per le dichiarazioni non presentate negli ultimi 2 anni,poniamo che abbia un debito di 300euro all' anno,dovrei pagare 300 x 2  quindi 600 più 258x 2 quindi 516 con un totale di euro1116 oppure la sanzione è una sola quindi in totale solo 600 più x258? Vi prego gentilmente di rispondere quanto prima possiate a questi due ultimi messaggi se avete risposte sicure,vorrei risolvere il prima possibile questi problemi,grazie

----------


## dubbioso84

Ed in conclusione inoltre se ho omesso la dichiarazione per questi ultimi 2 anni e poniamo che abbia un debito di 300euro all anno ,dovrei pagare 300 x 2 più 258 una volta sola come unica sanzione o bisogna300 x 2 più 258 x 2 come fossero due sanzioni? Dottor commercialista la prego di rispondere il prima possibile se può o comunque qualcuno che abbia certezze sulla questione perché vorrei risolvere il prima possibile questo problema,grazie mille a tutti

----------


## robil

> E Scusate,se io ho omesso la dichiarazione x due anni,ma per l anno corrente volessi fare tutto in regola,potrei?dico questo perché sono andato per fare il 730 di questo anno e mi hanno chiesto i pagamenti del anno passato,e non avendo nemmeno dichiarato me ne sono andato perché non li avevo,con una scusa,cosa posso fare ?non posso mica aspettare l eventuale controllo della agenzia delle entrate che arriva. .se poi non arriva?non pago  e accumulo debiti?eh no vorrei evitare!

  Un detto dice.. meglio tardi che mai!! Quindi se giustamente intendi cominciare ad adempiere agli obblighi dichiarativi dovrai presentare al Caf o al commercialista i documenti relativi ai redditi dell'anno scorso indipendetemente da eventuali versamenti omessi.

----------


## claudia_b

> sono andato per fare il 730 di questo anno e mi hanno chiesto* i pagamenti* del anno passato,e non avendo nemmeno dichiarato me ne sono andato perché non li avevo,con una scusa,cosa posso fare

  Probabilmente ti hanno chiesto se avevi pagato un *acconto* nel 2011.
Basta rispondere che è il primo anno che fai la dichiarazione (il che è vero); al Caf non devi spiegare altro.

----------


## dubbioso84

É vero in parte perché negli anni precedenti agli ultimi 2 ho sempre pagato regolarmente,sul discorso ammende per gli ultimi due anni invece potete confermare due ammende o una sola?

----------


## robil

> É vero in parte perché negli anni precedenti agli ultimi 2 ho sempre pagato regolarmente,sul discorso ammende per gli ultimi due anni invece potete confermare due ammende o una sola?

  I controlli vengono fatti anno per anno ossia ogni periodo d'imposta è indipendente. L'omessa dichiarazione, in caso di controllo verrebbe contestata per ogni singolo anno e cosi per quanto riguarda eventuali versamenti omessi. Per ogni versamento omesso c'è la rispettiva sanzione. i versamenti dovuti sono il saldo anno precedente (es. nel 2012 saldo anno 2011) e il primo acconto anno in corso (es. nel 2012 a giungo si versa il primo acconto anno 2012) entro il 16 giugno e il secondo acconto entro il 30 novembre. Occorre tuttavia precisare che nel caso in cui vi siano più violazioni il nostro sistema sanzionatorio contiene un sistema di calcolo per favorire il contribuente (cosidetti cumuli giuridici e cumuli materiali delle sanzioni) in base ai quali non viene applicata la somma di tutte le sazioni relative a tutte le singole omissioni o irregolarità.

----------

